# 65 Windshield Washer Reservoir



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello to all. I have a 65 Lemans that came with factory windshield washers, but i think the washer fluid reservoir has been relocated. It is located to the passenger side of the radiator. It seems that having the washer hose running the distance from there, along the front of the radiator, and then along the inner drivers side wheel well to the pump is quite a distance. Is the reservoir in the correct location? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thats in the right location. a long way from washer pump.. rickm.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

incorrect washer reservoir shown


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Enlighten me. What is the correct reservoir?...thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im pretty sure its just not the correct color. original plastic jar was opaque white with a black cap. ( no big deal). the bracket in your picture is for ac equipped cars, which yours is. rickm.


----------



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, I know this is a very very old thread, but your picture matches the jug and setup in my 1965 Lemans convertible without A/C. The jug has grooves that slide into the bracket , so that is the correct setup . My overflow for my radiator sits between the washer fluid reservoir and the radiator. It is opaque (whiteish clearish) and has a single screw to mount it to the car. 

My question is, can i use 3/8" ID fuel line for the washer fluid ? I am buying it anyway for the pvc and fuel line, so why not get 8 extra feet for the washer fluid reservoir-to-pump run ? 

HHM


----------

